# Help ID this plant



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

Picked this plant up locally. It looks like some type of episcia to me.








Would love to know what it actually is. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Looks like Chirita sinensis, or a hybrid there of.


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Im going to have to say some sort of Episcia is right. As far as which one I have no idea... there are TONS of crosses out there.

I am saying Episcia and not Chirita because it looks like it has runners with plantlets on the end which to the best of my knowledge Chiritas do not get.


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

It looks a little like the chirita, but the leaves are felt like, not smooth. The felt texture is what made me think Episcia to start.

Edit: on further inspection of the Chirita, it has hairs on the leaves also. But the overall texture seems closer to the episcia cutting i have.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

OK, I couldn't see the runners on my phone.


----------



## readygrown (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Help ID this plant.*

My guess is Fittonia albivenis green?....


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Definitely Episcia--is that "Alice's Aussie?"

Jason: I can see what you mean--that is the leaf pattern of Chirita (now Primulina) sinensis!


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

Groundhog said:


> Definitely Episcia--is that "Alice's Aussie?"
> 
> Jason: I can see what you mean--that is the leaf pattern of Chirita (now Primulina) sinensis!


It looks like it very well might be Alice's Aussie. Should i expect it to turn purple under bright light?


----------

